# Austritt aus dem Landesverband



## rheinfischer70 (11. Juni 2020)

In einer Vorstandssitzung kam der Vorschlag, aus dem Verband auszutreten.
Die Beiträge sind hoch und fehlen beim Fischbesatz.
Gewässeruntersuchungen und Besatzberatung haben wir öfter in Anspruch genommen, waren aber insgesamt eher wertlos. 
Wie sehen das die anderen? Brauchen wir die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband?
Worin besteht der greifbare Vorteil?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Partizipieren am Gewässerfond
Installation übergreifender Interessenvertretung
Teilnahme an Veranstaltung (diverse Sichtungsfischen, Jungendcamps usw)
Sündenbock für eigene Verfehlungen
Megatolles Verbandsblatt


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband?



Ich komme zwar aus einer anderen Ecke, aber grundsätzlich könnte es schon hilfreich sein, wenn du den Verband nennst, in dem ihr bisher Mitglied seid und welche Alternativen in Frage kämen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Partizipieren am Gewässerfond
> Installation übergreifender Interessenvertretung
> Teilnahme an Veranstaltung (diverse Sichtungsfischen, Jungendcamps usw)
> Sündenbock für eigene Verfehlungen
> Megatolles Verbandsblatt


Nicht wirklich etwas, was für den Verein sinnvoll ist. 
Dafür 15% der Beiträge zu kassieren ist schon heftig.


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

das hängt davon ab in welchem Verband ihr seit. Wenn eurer Verband vernüftige Lobbyarbeite leistet oder einen ordentlichen Gewässerfond hat kann sich das lohnen. 

Wir waren im Rheinischen Fischereiverband. Und sparen uns jetzt die Kohle.

Haben uns auf dem freien Markt mittlerweile besser versichert als davor über Verband und LSB und das zu geringeren Kosten und haben deutlich weniger Verwaltungsaufwand. Anstatt uns rechtlich vom Verband beraten zu lassen, bedienen wir uns auch hier auf dem Markt und bekommen eine deutlich bessere Beratung.

Achja, das gesparte Geld finanziert zu einem großen Teil unseren letzten Gewässerkauf. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Juni 2020)

Wir sind in einer Randlage. Damit einige Mitglieder verbilligte Karten zum 40km entfernten See bekommen, lohnt sich der Verband nicht.
Beratung hat uns enttäuscht. 
Allgemeine Lobbyarbeit pro Angler- naja.
Siehe PETA Petition.


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. Juni 2020)

Moin,

Um wieviel Mitglieder bzw. um welchen % der Mitglieder geht es ?

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Juni 2020)

Ca 2% der Mitglieder. Der Verbandsgewässer sind zu weit weg.


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. Juni 2020)

Also minimal mehr als bei uns. Ich würde mir den Verband kneifen.


----------



## smithie (15. Juni 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hängt davon ab in welchem Verband ihr seit. Wenn eurer Verband vernüftige Lobbyarbeite leistet oder einen ordentlichen Gewässerfond hat kann sich das lohnen.
> 
> ...


War bei uns ähnlich (Bayern). Sind vor 7 oder 8 Jahren ausgetreten.
Bislang kann ich keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen.

Die Versicherungsgeschichten sind bei uns genauso gelaufen, wie bei Danielsu - freier Markt, günstiger und direkt.
(Stichwort indirekte Rechtschutzversicherung Landes- oder Bundesverband, wer kann dann überhaupt die Dienste/Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen?)

Verbandsgewässer bzw. die Vergabe von Fischereirechten durch den Verband sind immer noch so ein Thema.
Es hängt einfach davon ab, welche Leistungen ihr vom Verband tatsächlich in Anspruch nehmt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juni 2020)

Negative Auswirkungen? Keine gesehen? Mag sein ...
Aber vll. doch an den positiven partizipert? Über die Mitwirkung des Landesverbands in Bayern bei Projekten ist öftes ja schon berichtet worden, über die Teilnahme an Volksentscheiden auch.
Und jetzt gerade? Der Landesverband, und das weiß ich aus dem Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten heraus, hat sich sehr engagiert und viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen, damit während der Corona-Ausgangsbeschränkung (C-AB) Angeln erlaubt bleibt. Denn als so dämlich braucht man die Entscheidungsträger im Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten nicht ansehen, als dass diese nicht wüßten, dass wenn die Vereine zu Beginn der C-AB großen Besatz machen (Besatz war trotz C-AB ausdrücklich für Vereine ja dann erlaubt) um diesen dann gleich wieder rauszuknüppeln, wenig mit "Hege und Pflege" zu tun hat. Überredungsarbeit mit Bauernschläue nach bayerischer Art.

Hier im Ab wird mit Recht gefordert, dass Verbände Lobbyarbeit für die Angler leisten müssen, 
und wenn es dann gemacht wird, wird beflissen weggesehen, ignoriert, und dann geldwerte Vorteile für oder gegen eine Mitgliedschaft angeführt.


----------



## smithie (16. Juni 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Negative Auswirkungen? Keine gesehen? Mag sein ...


Negative Auswirkungen?
Genau! Und zwar damals live erlebt/gesehen in entsprechenden Ausschüssen des Verbandes.
Wird aber auch von manchen beflissen weggesehen, ignoriert.

Und vll doch an jeder *negativen *Auswirkung partizipiert?
Ob ich zahle oder nicht, ob ich will oder nicht, ob ich der gleichen Meinung bin oder nicht, ich partizipiere oder leide (wie auch immer man das sehen will) daran/darunter, was der Verband macht oder nicht. 
Und eine ehrliche Bitte: komm mir nicht mit "dann muss man sich einbringen"...

Auch wenn's Dir nicht passt, wird dennoch jeder Verein selbst beurteilen (dürfen, auch wenn Du ihm das ja absprichst), ob er die Arbeit eines Verbandes für unterstützenswert hält oder nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2020)

jaja, damals ...
die Zeit kenne ich auch, ist aber gefühlt schon lange her ...

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich jemanden abspreche etwas zu tun? Bin halt nur nicht deiner Meinung.

Und spreche mir nicht ab, dass ich es persönlich schwach finde, mit geldwerten Vorteilen zu argumentieren.


----------



## smithie (16. Juni 2020)

damals... sagen wir mal so: die entsprechenden Bezirks- und Landesverbandspräsidenten sind weiterhin noch im Amt...

Jaja, der geldwerte Vorteil... weil sich der Verband für die jetzige C-angeln Regelung eingesetzt hat, steht selbstverständlich außer Frage, dass man Mitglied bleibt/ist/wird!

PS: bei "rhinefischer" würde ich jetzt nur bedingt auf "Wohnort = Bayern" tippen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> über die Teilnahme an Volksentscheiden auch.



Ist mir entgangen, welche waren das?



smithie schrieb:


> wird dennoch jeder Verein selbst beurteilen



Das ist sein gutes Recht. Muss jeder selber entscheiden, was er für besser hält.

Ich selber zahle übrigens Beiträge für zwei Bezirksverbände (davon  für einen sogar doppelt) und den Landesverband.
In einem Bezirksverband bin über die Vereine Mitglied, im anderen als Einzelperson.

Ich war mit der Arbeit der Verbände schonmal weniger zufrieden als heute.

Austreten um Beiträge zu sparen wäre für mich aber auch damals keine Option gewesen.
Da müssten dann noch andere Gründe dazu kommen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juli 2020)

Naja, die Beiträge läppern sich bei 700 Mitgliedern auf über 7000€. Dafür kann man schon eine Menge Besatz kaufen oder ein Gewässer pachten.

Die Lobbyarbeit für Angler sehe ich eher negativ. Die Verbände sind für viele Einschränkungen mitverantwortlich und ich habe noch nicht gesehen, dass ein Verband jemanden vor einer Anklage beschützt hat oder einen guten Rechtsanwalt gestellt hat.

Der Gewässerfond ist wahrscheinlich auch nur für wenige Verein wirklich interessant, die entsprechende Gewässer in der Nähe haben.

Die Beratungen zu Fischbesatz, Strukturmaßnahmen usw. sind hilfreich, aber für den Betrag zu teuer. Die Versicherungsleistungen sind anderswo auch zu bekommen.


----------



## Prappo (26. November 2020)

Tschuldigung, wenn ich das hier mal sage - das ist genau die mentalität, die das Angeln in Westdeutschland unattraktuiv macht. Ich bin aus Sachsen und hier haben wir über den gesamten Freistaat ein Netz an frei beangelbaren Gewässern, welches sich mehr als ehen lassen kann. Dazu kommen noch Kooperationen mit Thüringen, Sachsen Anhalt und Brandenburg. Faktisch kann ich damit in diesem gesamten Raum in den Gewässern angeln gehen, welche den Landesverbänden / regionalverbänden gehören. Dies ist ein riesen Vorteil, den ich dafurch habe, dass wir den gewässerfonds nach 1990 weiter geführt haben. 70 Jahre Angeln in Westdeutschland hat zu unverhältnismäßig hohen Beiträgen, wenig Angelmöglichkeiten vor Ort und zu einer solchen Einstellung geführt. Schade.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


Prappo schrieb:


> das ist genau die mentalität, die das Angeln in Westdeutschland unattraktuiv macht


Kann man schwer vergleichen, da in Ost und West unterschiedliche Strukturen herrschen.

Im Westen sind viel mehr Fischereirechte in Privateigentum, in manchen Bundesländern im Westen ist auch die Anzahl an Erlaubnisscheinen pro Hektar gedeckelt, auch das Verhältnis von Angebot und Nachfrage ist im Westen oft wesentlich geringer.

Was man nun als besser oder schlechter empfindet, hängt von der persönlichen Sichtweise ab.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. März 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hängt davon ab in welchem Verband ihr seit. Wenn eurer Verband vernüftige Lobbyarbeite leistet oder einen ordentlichen Gewässerfond hat kann sich das lohnen.
> 
> ...





smithie schrieb:


> War bei uns ähnlich (Bayern). Sind vor 7 oder 8 Jahren ausgetreten.
> Bislang kann ich keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen.
> 
> Die Versicherungsgeschichten sind bei uns genauso gelaufen, wie bei Danielsu - freier Markt, günstiger und direkt.
> ...



Ist schon eine Weile her. Mich interessiert, welche Versicherungsleistungen sich ein Verein einkaufen muss?
Welche Versicherungsleistungen würde der Verband leisten, z.B. der Rheinische Fischereiverband?

Neben der Immobilienversicherung, Hausratversicherung beim eigenen Vereinsheim, Haftplichtversicherung (falls sich mal jemand beim Arbeitsdienst die Hand abhackt oder vom Baum erschlagen wird) fallen mir nicht so viele ein.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, wenn der Verbandsaustritt irgendwann einmal akut werden würde.


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. März 2021)

Moin, 

der Rheinische selbst leistet keine Versicherungsleistung. Über den kannst du aber beim LSB eine Versicherung abschließen. Die aber nur Schäden abdeckt die bei Veranstaltungen oder der Sport Ausübung an Mitgliedern entstehen. 

Immobilienversicherung haben wir mangels richtigem Vereinsheim nicht aber eine Hausratsversicherung die Diebstähle aus unseren Bauwagen abdeckt

Vereinshaftpflicht
Ggf. Unfallversicherung
Veranstalterhaftpflicht
Vermögensschadenshaftplicht & Grundstückseigentümer Haftpflicht
D&O-Versicherung (Deckt Schäden aus Fehlentscheidungen des Vorstandes ab)
Je nach finanzieller Lage lohnt sich auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung

Außerdem kann man die Gewässerwarte z.B. noch über die BG versichern. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ordentliche Ausführung.


----------



## nostradamus (7. März 2021)

Hi,
was ich als extrem wichtig empfinde ist die D&O-Versicherung! 
Ich pers. würde sogar darüber nachdenken eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abzuschliessen. Da kommt es aber auch darauf an, welche Gewässer und Gebäude etc. man als Verein hat.... . 

Gruß


----------



## smithie (8. März 2021)

Das hängt m.E. sehr davon ab, wie der Verein aufgestellt ist.
Grundsätzlich: Vereins-Haftpflicht
Rechtschutz: Da geht's ja drum Vereinsansprüche gegen Dritte durchzusetzen. Haben wir diskutiert und uns dann dagegen entschieden, weil uns keine wirklichen Fälle eingefallen sind, die die Kosten gerechtfertigt hätten.

Wenn Gebäude natürlich alles was dazu gehört.

D&O: muss jeder selbst wissen - ich bräuchte sie im Verein jetzt nicht. 
nostradamus : Habt ihr so eine und was kostet die?


----------



## tibulski (9. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich will da keinem reinreden, aber ich finde die Argumente schwierig. Die Verbände sind ja auch eine gernelle Interessenvertretung (auf Landes- Bundes- und Europaebene), es geht auch darum, ob man in einigen Jahren in Deutschland überhaupt noch angeln gehen kann.

Die EU plant gerade mit der Biodiversitätsstrategie 30% aller Flächen in einem Land zu Schutzgebieten zu machen, davon sind dann 10% streng geschützt. Das ist ja per Definition nicht schlecht - aber nach den vorliegenden Entwürfen ist das Anglen in diesen Gebieten dann per Definition pauschal verboten. Ohne das es dafür eine sinnvolle Begründung gibt. Dazu gab es eine Bestrebung im Rahmen der Plastikinitiative Angelschnüre zu verbieten, die nicht kam, da die Interessenvertretung der Angler gute Argumente vorgebracht hat.

Die Naturschutzorganisationen sind froh, wenn sie die Angler da alle raus haben und wenn wir uns da nicht wehren (was wir mit guten Argumenten können) wird das auch wohl so kommen. Da braucht man sich dann über Besatz oder Haftpflichtversicherung keine Gedanken mehr machen. Wir haben da schon einen öffentlichen Brief an die Politik geschrieben und versuchen auf Ebene der EU mit unserem Büro in Brüssel und der angestellten Lobbyfirma gegen vozugehen. Das finanziert ihr auch über die Mitgliedschaft im Verband. Jeder Verein bzw. Angler im Landesverband finanziert auch mit €3 den Bundesverband und damit auch die Arbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene. 









						DAFV fordert Umsetzung der EU-Biodiversitätsstrategie mit Augenmaß - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Während der DAFV einer Ausweitung von Schutzgebieten im Rahmen der Biodiversitätsstrategie 2030 durchaus positive Aspekte abgewinnen kann, muss sich e...




					dafv.de
				




Wenn aber alle nur an ihren lokalen Besatz oder die Versicherung denken, sollten sie sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn sie irgendwann auf Grundlage neuer Vorgaben das gesamte Gewässer verlieren.

Nicht alle Gewässer liegen in Schutzgebieten, aber viele und dazu hat das Angeln in Deutschland nach meiner Einschätzung keine Zukunft, wenn wir da nicht solidarisch für unsere gemeinsamen Interessen einstehen. Die anderen Verbände haben das längst verstanden und da leisten die Leute einen Beitrag, auch wenn in ihrem Wohnort keine Adler wohnen, Robben oder Otter rumschwimmen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. März 2021)

Mir gefällt am Verband die fehlende Basisdemokratie nicht. Bin selbst doppelt zahlendes Mitglied, habe aber noch nie meine Stimme zu einer Aussage des Verbands abgeben dürfen. Auch meine Lieblinge wie Happach Kasan durfte ich nicht mitwählen.

 Ich sehe auch nicht, wo der Verband releasenden Petaopfern beigestanden hat.

Oder wie effektiv der Verband gegen das Abknüppelgebot, die unsinnige Sportfischerprüfung und Nachtangelverbot in einigen Bundesländern kämpft.


----------



## smithie (10. März 2021)

Sehe ich genauso wie rheinfischer.

Man muss als Verband auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass etliche eben nicht damit einverstanden sind, wie ihr Interessenvertretung versteht und macht - inhaltlich wie konzeptionell - und aus diesem Grund die Verbände nicht unterstützen wollen!

Und da ein Diskurs innerhalb der Verbände unmöglich ist, gibt es halt keine andere Möglichkeit.

Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit den Geschichten anfangen, man müsste sich einbringen usw.
Dass und wie das nicht geht von Vereinsmitglied -> Vorstand -> Bezirksausschuss -> Bezirksverband -> Landesverband -> Bundesverband wurde mehrfach dargelegt.


----------



## tibulski (10. März 2021)

Hallo Rheinfischer70, hallo Smithie,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt am Verband die fehlende Basisdemokratie nicht. Bin selbst doppelt zahlendes Mitglied, habe aber noch nie meine Stimme zu einer Aussage des Verbands abgeben dürfen. Auch meine Lieblinge wie Happach Kasan durfte ich nicht mitwählen.



Du gibst ja hier auch deine Stimme zu Verbandsthemen ab und der Verband als auch andere Mitleser hören das. Jede Verbandsentscheidung mit jedem Angler in Deutschland abzustimmen, wäre maximal basisdemokratisch, ist aber schwierig umzusetzen. Die repräsentative Demokratie ist ja auch kein Model, welches die Anglerverbände erfunden haben. Ob das immer so gelebt wird und gut funktioniert kann man durchaus diskutieren. 



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch nicht, wo der Verband releasenden Petaopfern beigestanden hat.
> 
> Oder wie effektiv der Verband gegen das Abknüppelgebot, die unsinnige Sportfischerprüfung und Nachtangelverbot in einigen Bundesländern kämpft.



Die Schlagwörter sind aus meiner Erfahrung stark vereinfacht und zugespitzt. Ich könnte ich jetzt zu jedem Stichwort viel berichten, da wir als Verband mit allen intensiv befasst waren und sind. Wie effektiv wir gegen gewisse Missstände vorgehen ist natürlich Ansichtssache. Ich will nur dem Eindruck entgegenwirken, es wäre uns egal oder wir würden da nichts machen. Ob die Sportfischerprüfung unsinng ist, sehen nicht alle Angler (und ich auch nicht) so und das es in Deutschland ein Abknüppelgebot geben würde, sehen sachverständige Verwaltungsrechtler auch nicht so (ich setzte regelmäßig auch maßige Fische ausserhalb der Schonzeit in verschiedenen Bundesländern legal zurück). Ob alle, die von Peta angeklagt wurden "releasende Petaopfer" waren, halte ich auch für schwierig. Ich habe alle öffentlichkeistwirksamen Fälle ziemlich nah verfolgt und zu den meisten hatten wir direkten Kontakt.

Das Nachtangelverbot in BW ist völlig daneben, aber mit den derzeitigen politischen Mehrheitsverhältnissen können wir uns da wohl den Mund fusselig reden und noch mal 50 Stellungnahmen einreichen ohne das sich etwas ändert.

Ich sehe halt langfristig keinen Sinn oder Strategie darin, zu sagen wir treten aus, ohne das es ein Alternativkonzept gibt. 

Ohne jegliche Interessenvertretung wird es für die Angler in Deutschland wohl sicher nicht besser. Das ihr die bestehenden Institutionen für unfgähig haltet, ist mehr als deutlich angekommen und die öffentliche Kritik der vergangenen Jahre hat aus meiner Sicht auch etwas bewirkt, ohne das die Bäume da in kurzer Zeit in den Himmel wachsen. Aber das muss jeder natürlich für sich abwägen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## smithie (11. März 2021)

Würdest Du für eine Interessenvertretung bezahlen, deren Weg und Struktur Du nicht für richtig hältst?
Das ist die eigentliche Kernfrage des Threads. Versicherungen etc. außen rum, ist m.E. Beiwerk. Aber wenn für einen nur das Beiwerk als relevant übrig bleibt...

Ich verstehe, dass Du als Verbandsvertreter nicht glücklich bist, wenn bei euch Mitglieder austreten. 
Nur ist "starke Gemeinschaft, Interessenvertretung und Solidarität" keine Einbahnstraße. 
Die ist es aber in den jetzigen Strukturen.

Und der Vergleich mit der repräsentativen Demokratie hinkt auch ziemlich.
Darin kann man zumindest in regelmäßigen Abständen direkt (!) wählen (von Petitionen, Bürgerentscheid, o.ä. mal ganz abgesehen).
Das ist im Verband nicht möglich!


----------



## tibulski (13. März 2021)

Hi Smithie,

das ist in der tat schwierig ... es ist auch bekannt, dass die Verbandsstrukturen Luft nach oben haben. Ich kann hier halt nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, aber es ist auch so, dass es da seit langem Anstrengungen gibt grundlegende Veränderungen herbeizuführen. Und ich glaube vieles hat sich auch schon in den letzten Jahren verändert.

Ich sehe das an dieser Stelle aber eher durch meine Brille als passionierter Angler. Ich würde gerne in der Zukunft noch an möglichst vielen Gewässern angeln gehen können und auf der übergeordneten politischen Bühne können sich die Vereine leider darum nicht kümmern. Wie auch. Wenn wir alle nur an ein paar Euro Ersparniss für eine Versicherung und dann nächsten Besatz denken, wird das aus meiner Sicht nicht lange gut gehen.

Es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder eine neue Interessenvetretung oder die bestehende reformieren. Ohne jede Vertretung gehen wir aus meiner Sciht langfristig unter. Ich habe selber 30 Jahre nur geangelt und "konsumiert", was andere vor mir geschaffen haben. Heute fühle ich mich berufen, da auch etwas beizutragen. Der DAFV ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber ich sehe keine Alternative und ich sehe aus meiner eigenen Tätigkeit auch nicht, dass positive Veränderungen nicht möglich wären - auch wenn das ein dickes Brett ist.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. März 2021)

Kann man nachlesen, wie hoch die Einnahmen waren,  wofür wieviel ausgegeben wird und wer das konkret bestimmt?

So weit ich das verstanden habe, arbeiten die Funktionäre wie die Vorsitzende ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. März 2021)

Moin Olaf, 

wir hatten damals als wir uns als Vorstand neu formiert haben eben einmal alles auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Dazu gehörte auch unsere Verbandszugehörigkeit, und die Gelegenheit genutzt und beim Verband angefragt welche Vorteile uns eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft bietet. 

Die Diskussion ob wir überhaupt berechtigt sind Nachzufragen, und ob wir bzw. ich belegen kann ob ich überhaupt im Vorstand eines Mitgliedvereins bin war eher länger. Die Antwort von unserem Landesverband dafür um so knapper. Wir hätten dadurch die Verbandszeitung die ja primär daraus besteht wer Verstorben und wer geehrt wurde, einmal im Jahr gibts ne Kurzzusammenfassung der HV und einmal im Jahr noch einen relevanten Artikel, Unterstützung beim Besatz , die Versicherung beim LSB und Vergünstigungen beim Lehrgangsangebot. 

Das Thema Lobbyarbeit hatte man selbst nicht mal erwähnt da man wohl wusste wie mager es da aussieht und sich in dem Zeitraum auch mehrfach auf Landes und Bundesebene böse in die Nesseln gesetzt wurde. Und zu allem Überfluss lag die Beitragserhöhung auf dem Tisch. 

Also haben wir das Angebot des Verbandes eben mit dem verglichen was wir so auf dem Markt bekommen und das Zuschuss Thema gegengerechnet und festgestellt Preis und Leistung gehen nicht zusammen. Und wir haben deutlich mehr Verwaltungsaufwand, z.B. waren die Mitgliederlisten die wir an den Verband und den LSB liefern mussten unterschiedlich. 

Dann gabs auch jedes Jahr mehr Marken als gewünscht und die Rückgabe war jedes mal mit Arbeit verbunden. 

Das die Verbandsversammlung die wir mal besucht haben, schlechter organisiert war als das was wir ihm Verein treiben hat unseren Gesamteindruck nicht verbessert. 

Nach unserer Kündigung war man doch etwas pikiert, wollte aber dann doch nochmal vom Vorstand mit uns reden. Das Ergebnis des Gesprächs war das man schockiert ist das Vereine austreten können und man super Stolz auf die eigene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit war weil man 1 x mal im Jahr für 3 Minuten beim WDR zusehen ist. Das selbst unsere Alten die Lokalzeit nicht täglich verfolgen führte wieder dazu das man etwas irritiert war. Und die Nummer mit dem WDR haben wir als Verein auch mal probiert hatten dadurch aber nicht die Gewünschte Reichweite. Außerdem war man total Stolz darauf das man 2 Biologen über den Verband bezahlt die Stadt bzw. Land bei der Renaturierung von Parkteichen beraten. Das sind sicherlich schön Projekte aber wirklich was für die Angler bringen die nicht. 

Also ganz emotionslos betrachtet wäre es eine Verschwendung von Vereinsgeldern gewesen weiter mitzumachen. Aus dem gesparten Geld konnten wir entspannt in 7 Jahren ein 20 ha Gewässer bezahlen.

Im Gespräch und ein paar mal im Nachgang wurden wir als Verein angesprochen wie wir dieses oder jenes gemacht haben, man würde das gerne auch mal machen. Umgesetzt wurde davon nichts.

Wenn es einen Verband geben würde, der erfolgreiche und sichtbare Lobbyarbeit leisten würde, könnte der sich gerne den ganzen weniger wichtigen Kram klemmen und ne Nummer teurer seien und wir würden sicherlich unsere Mitglieder von einer Mitgliedschaft überzeugen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------

